# How to make clothing pictures for my ebay auctions



## rocrofashion (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

I'm looking how to make good looking clothing pictures for my auctions. I saw alot of sellers are making pictures are remving there background like you can see here for example

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15687&item=8317655345&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Can anybody tell me what i should do after i taked a pictures to get the same result.

Hopefully can someone help me

regards
roy


----------



## doenoe (Jul 10, 2005)

cant you just take a pic on a white background? Think its easier and you will get the same result. Maybe just have to get rid of some shadows, but thats it.
Just an idea though.
Greetz Daan


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 11, 2005)

> Can anybody tell me what i should do after i taked a pictures to get the same result.



It's not what you do after you take the photos that so important.  It's what you do before.  Your setup will help the most.  Get a large piece of white foamcore, 20x30" at least.  Use that as your white background.  You'll need lots of light to make sure the background is indeed white.  You can buy shoplights from your local hardware store.  Have at least two, if not 3.  One on each side, and one in the middle.  Meter the background, and make sure it's at least 2 stops brighter than the clothing.  A backlight might be in order.


----------



## wil (Jul 17, 2005)

If you use photoshop you can do it very easily. Use a bed sheet as a back ground. then open a new project in photoshop. open up your image with the Sheet background. now use the majic wand tool ( second from top on the tool list ) then invert the image and drag to the blank new project page. If you look in the layer section you will see 2 layers were made now delete the background layer.  and your done. 

If you e-mail me a picture I will show you what I mean.

chapman_photography@hotmail.com

good luck.


----------

